# Changing plugs?



## jreichner (Nov 11, 2003)

Hey...I am hoping that someone could help me. I am trying to change the plugs in the W8 today. I took off one of the engine covers to expose the plugs but I can't figure out how to get the plugs out. I don't want to break antyhing if possible.
Can someone tell me how to get them out and if there is anything else I need to know please let me know?
Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Changing plugs? (jreichner)*

A magnetic plug socket is your friend..


----------



## jreichner (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: Changing plugs? (VWGUY4EVER)*

Thanks for the reply but how do I take the spark plug wire off so that it exposes the plug? I am used to your "typical" spark plug wires which just "snap" on. I'm afraid that I may break something.
Replacing plugs is really no big deal but I am just trying to figure out how to remove the spark plug wires so that I may remove the spark plugs.
Thanks again.


----------



## passatW86sp (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: Changing plugs? (jreichner)*

They probably are just a traditional spark plug wire and the only reason i can think of you having difficulty getting them off is because the first time they've been off since factory http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AkAl (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: Changing plugs? (passatW86sp)*

the coilpacks just need to be disconnected then pull out without twisting, turning may damage the coils. then just use the correct socket & its out


----------

